# ServU FTP hinter Netgear MR314



## NeoRemuZ (8. November 2003)

Hi Leute !
Ich hab eben den kompletten Samstag Nachmittag damit verbracht das Internet und auch hier euer Forum nach einer "einfachen" Hilfe für mich zu durchsuchen, doch entweder bin ich zu doof, oder einfach zu unerfahren.

Hier mein "Problem" :

Ich möchte einen FTP Server hinter meinem Netgear MR314 Router mittels "ServU" (Programm) einrichten.

Da ich keine Ahnung habe von garnix, aber von allem so ein bisschen bräuchte ich jemanden der mir mal alles Schritt für Schritt erklärt und am besten sollte es jemand sein der sich mit diesem Modell von "Netgear-wir-fühlen-uns-nicht-zuständig-ihnen-zu-helfen" Router auskennt.

Dieser Router ist, laut diversen Hotlines "Mist" ... komischerweise läuft er bei mir einwandfrei - bis jetzt - da ich ServU nutzen will.

Ich hoffe auf baldige Hilfe.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (8. November 2003)

NeoRemuZ hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Da ich keine Ahnung habe von garnix, aber von allem so ein bisschen bräuchte ich jemanden der mir mal alles Schritt für Schritt erklärt und am besten sollte es jemand sein der sich mit diesem Modell [...]


.... noch besser wäre es natürlich, wenn dieser jemand noch an einem von mir vorgegebenem Termin zu mir nach Hause kommt, sich natürlich um Kaffee und Kuchen kümmert und während ich esse, dieser jemand meinen Router einrichtet. Soll was kosten? Ich glaube, es geht los - ich bezahl' dafür doch nix.

Ich hoffe, die Ironie in den Sätzen ist erkennbar, aber so kommt's mir vor.




> "Netgear-wir-fühlen-uns-nicht-zuständig-ihnen-zu-helfen" Router


Entweder gibt's eine Dokumentation, die natürlich gelesen werden muss, man sucht im INet (auch mehr als nur ein paar Stunden), nimmt einen Router, wofür es gute Dokumentation gibt oder nimmt ansonsten die Herstellerhotline in Kauf (meistens gebührenpflichtig).



> [...] ... komischerweise läuft er bei mir einwandfrei - bis jetzt - da ich ServU nutzen will.


Suche in deiner Doku nach Port-Forwarding und erlaube die gewünschte Passive-Port-Range im Router.


----------



## NeoRemuZ (8. November 2003)

*Türlich Ironie ...*

Hi !
Natürlich war das alles ironisch, sarkastisch und was sonst noch gemeint, weil ich heute und auch schon im Laufe der letzten Jahre einen regelrechten HASS auf Netgear bzw. deren assoziale Hotline (muss man wirklich so sagen - ist begründet) hab.
Jedenfalls läuft es jetzt - ich hatte bloss nicht gewusst dass man nicht selbst auf sich selbst zugreifen kann.
Eine Sache würde ich aber gerne doch noch erklärt bekommen. Wie richte ich DYNDNS auf diesem oben genannten Router richtig ein (so dass es ) habe wirklich schon alles probiert. Sowohl die Anleitungen auf DynDns.org als auch die von Netgear bringen mir nix. Auch hier im Netz ist mir das Technobable entweder zu hoch oder in die falsche Richtung. Wäre cool wenn da jemand Erfahrung mit hätte. Brauche (jetzt wo das läuft) nämlich ne "gefakte" statische IP durch diesen DýnDns.org Service - der aber beim besten willen mit dem Router nicht mehr geht (ohne den gings einwandfrei !).
Der Router hat sogar extra n Menü dafür, aber tuts halt einfach nicht.
Hilfe von Nöten also ! 
Danke !


----------

